# The horrible truth behind pumpkin pies



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

I had gotten the idea from my wife's Pinterest (originator unknown), like shown here:
http://alanonanything.blogspot.com/2009/11/where-pumpkin-pie-comes-from.html

Here's my version, given an outhouse and whipped cream :jol:


















And this prop goes with it:









The storyline is Witch Hazel enchanted a pumpkin to make pies for her to sell so that she could buy a new broom.

I laughed most the time I was making this!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's hilarious


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I may never eat a pumpkin pie again.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I am SOOO glad I can't stand the taste of pumpkin pie! That's awesome, though!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That is Sooooooo perfect and Gut wrenchingly funny!! I Love it and may (ahemmm) "Borrow" that Idea for next year


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is brilliant and so funny!!:lolkin: I love the expression on the pumpkin's face....he is giving it his all....apparently....Hazel sure is a mean old witch....


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's soo funny!!! Great work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

You, sir (or madam) are a sick and twisted individual...I'll never eat pumpkin pie again. *shakes head* thank goodness I prefer pecan pie. LOL


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's feedback! Sick and twisted, well probably hard to deny that. My wife says its horrible, but I've caught her looking at it and smiling. My secretary even wanted me to bring the jack-O-lantern into work and sit on her desk, but I thought that might not be the best idea.

And in case it helps anyone with a sudden phobia about pumpkin pies, all the pies shown here are actually made of a clay crust with a foam filling. But if you still are off eating pumpkin pies, feel free to send them my way. :jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I Love it!,


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is one awesome prop! I love it.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hilarious!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had some pumpkin pie yesterday, but I watched my sister make it, so I know I'm safe


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Bahahaha... Demon Dog that is beyond funny!!! I actually laughed out loud. Ya know, with gromit's love of witches I'll bet if your REALLY REALLY nice she might let you do it next year!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is so funny! I love it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

ROTFL Love it!


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks again for the comments! In case anyone wants to make something similar to this, post number 20 here hopefully describes most of it: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...-truth-behind-pumpkin-pies-2.html#post1394434


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

LMAO!!! Holy cow, I LOVE this!!!


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Brilliant, that is going down as a classic.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I love it, and the pumpkins expression is priceless. He really does look like he could use a dose of Metamucil though.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The great humor aside, I think the job you did on the outhouse itself was brilliant!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I LOVE this! I've seen the pumpkin and pies before on Pinterest but I LOVE your twist on it.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Totally Awesome but I would hate to see how he makes the whipped cream!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Ewww...lol!


----------



## Ouijam (Oct 22, 2009)

That's truely a master-piece centerpiece! Such a 'gag'!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I dig it.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Demon Dog said:


> all the pies shown here are actually made of a clay crust with a foam filling. But if you still are off eating pumpkin pies, feel free to send them my way. :jol:


Since no one else asked, I will.

When you say foam filling, exactly what are you talking about? 
Where did you get the correct color of clay for the crust? 
I love the idea of sound effects! LOL! I am considering using this for a pumpkin decorating contest at work. (We get VERY comptitive!) I work at a hospital so gross is kind of the norm around here.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

typoagain said:


> Since no one else asked, I will.
> 
> When you say foam filling, exactly what are you talking about?
> Where did you get the correct color of clay for the crust?
> I love the idea of sound effects! LOL! I am considering using this for a pumpkin decorating contest at work. (We get VERY comptitive!) I work at a hospital so gross is kind of the norm around here.


Hi typoagain. The foam in the pie under the jack-o-lantern is a free formed "cow paddy" of GreatStuff spray foam, and the foam for the pie filling in the crusts on the table are just rounds I cut out of the 3/4 inch thick blue foam (same stuff the outhouse walls and roof are made from). The rounds were cut at an angle so they'd fit down into the tapered pie pan sides. They seal fairly well against the clay crust, just paint them first. The whipped cream topping is just a little more GreatStuff, painted white and superglued to the top. And the crust was some non-drying clay I found at Michaels that had the right color - sorry, I don't recall the brand name.

Please let me know how you make out in your contests - sounds like fun!


----------

